# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Sklavenhaltung im alten Siam

## schiene

*Im alten Siam gab es verschiedene Arten von Sklaven.*
1. Gekaufte Sklaven, inklusive Schuldsklaven 

2. geborene Sklaven, Abkömmlinge der Sklaven 

3. Sklaven, die man durch Erbschaft oder ein Vermächtnis 
von Eltern und Verwandten erhalten hatte 

4. Sklaven, die man als Geschenk erhalten hatte 

5. Sklaven, die sich für den von einem Herrn geleisteten 
Rechtsbeistand freiwillig aus Dankbarkeit in dessen Dienst be- 
geben hatten 

6. Sklaven, die sich zur Zeit einer Hungersnot freiwillig in 
die Knechtschaft eines Herrn begeben hatten

7. Kriegssklaven, solche die im Krieg gefangen und als Sklaven 
mitgenommen wurden. 

Alle diese Klassen konnten rechtlich zur Arbeit gezwungen werden. Im Jahr 1905
wurde durch den thail.König Rama V.die Sklaverei abgeschafft.  



Es stand, jedem frei, zu jeder Zeit das ihm 
gezahlte Kapital zurückzuzahlen, um sich bei einem anderen 
Herrn zu verdingen oder in seinen früheren freien Stand zurück- 
zutreten. Der Herr hatte nicht das Recht, bei seinen Lebzeiten 
den in seinen Diensten stehenden Schuldner gegen dessen Ein- 
willigung einem anderen durch Kauf oder Pfändung zu über- 
lassen. Testamentarisch aber war dies gestattet. Der Herr 
war verpflichtet, bei der Rückzahlung das Geld anzunehmen.

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, aus welcher Quelle stammt dieses Wissen?

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene", 

Deine Quelle wuerde auch mich interessieren.
Insbesondere die Details des koeniglichen Erlasses, die Aufhebung der Sklaverei betreffend.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

die Quelle stelle ich heute Abend ein,da ich den Link da abgespeichert habe....

----------


## schiene

> die Quelle stelle ich heute Abend ein,da ich den Link da abgespeichert habe....


mehr über die Sklavenhaltung findet ihr auf diesem Link ab Kapitel 34
http://www.archive.org/stream/dielan...ogoog_djvu.txt

----------


## chauat

Schade, aber dein Link ist wie so oft für die Bekloppten in China zu gefährlich und so mit gesperrt!   ::

----------


## schiene

> Schade, aber dein Link ist wie so oft für die Bekloppten in China zu gefährlich und so mit gesperrt!


solltest du bei deinem nächsten Arbeitsvertrag mit vereinbaren...*freier Internetzugang*!!

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, Schiene. Bei mir funktioniert der Link. Ist ein interessanter Artikel.

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene",

ich habe das meiste der, unter Deinem Link hinterlegten, Veroeffentlichung gelesen. 



> mehr über die Sklavenhaltung findet ihr auf diesem Link ab Kapitel 34
> http://www.archive.org/stream/dielan...ogoog_djvu.txt


Wirklich interessant fand ich die Ausfuehrungen unter dem Kapitel II, "Rechtliche Verhaeltnisse der Bevoelkerung". Beachtet man die soziale Stellung des Autors dann erhaelt man doch einen recht guten Einblick u.a. in das soziale Gefuege des Staates Siam im spaeten 19ten und Anfang des 20sten Jahrhunderts. Natuerlich gilt es die etwas geschoenten Ansichten eines Privilegierten zu beruecksichtigen - aber dennoch, oder gerade auch deshalb, interessant.
Dafuer meinen ausdruecklichen Dank.

maeeutik

P.S.
Das mit dem Hinweis auf "Kapitel 34" war wohl ein Joke, richtig?

----------


## schiene

[QUOTE=maeeutik;68740P.S.
Das mit dem Hinweis auf "Kapitel 34" war wohl ein Joke, richtig?[/QUOTE]

schön wenn es ein paar leute interessiert!!
Neee,gemeint war die Seite 34 und nicht das Kapitel!!!

----------


## Chang No

> Schade, aber dein Link ist wie so oft für die Bekloppten in China zu gefährlich und so mit gesperrt!


Kann dir bei Bedarf den Text per Email als .rtf-Datei schicken --> 500 kb

Gruß,
Chang

----------


## schiene

Bei diesen Schreiben (vermutlich von 1905) soll es sich um Sklavenvertäge bezw.Entlassungspapiere

----------

